# Castiles and a couple of custom soaps



## seven (Jun 11, 2015)

Triple milk castile



3 variants of castile



Vetiver scented custom



Another custom

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 11, 2015)

Those are all lovely!  Love the simplicity with the stamps adding that something extra.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Your soaps are lovely, but the crispness of your stamping is what never fails to impress me. It's flawless. And that's not easy to achieve, I know from experience.


----------



## seven (Jun 11, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Those are all lovely!  Love the simplicity with the stamps adding that something extra.




Thank you shunt


----------



## seven (Jun 11, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Your soaps are lovely, but the crispness of your stamping is what never fails to impress me. It's flawless. And that's not easy to achieve, I know from experience.




Gold mica is the most forgiving


----------



## Balloons (Jun 11, 2015)

Your soaps look wonderful. I really love the stamping you did.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 12, 2015)

Stunning as always, seven! I have stamp envy, lol. I'm still crazy about the antlered deer. I looked at his site but can't quite figure out how to order stamps from him. It's mostly because I don't speak Spanish so can't navigate his site.  He's really got some great looking stuff too! Is there a special way to translate so I can find it?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 12, 2015)

Simple, yet beautiful! 
Loving all the stamps and use of mica with them.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 12, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Stunning as always, seven! I have stamp envy, lol. I'm still crazy about the antlered deer. I looked at his site but can't quite figure out how to order stamps from him. It's mostly because I don't speak Spanish so can't navigate his site.  He's really got some great looking stuff too! Is there a special way to translate so I can find it?



Not seven, but I have ordered from him too. It's been a while, but if I remember correctly, you need to email him. He's very nice to do business with.

OK, I found the link.....go here https://plus.google.com/photos/100264926122452818680/albums/5575855289101655185?banner=pwa and get the numbers of the stamps you'd like, then email him, (the link for his email is on his blog page), and give him the stamp numbers, and he'll send them to you.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 12, 2015)

Seven and Nav, I am so dumb, I though all of his stamps were custom, I didn't order b/c I didn't have my design decided on yet.  I would like to get one of his "off-the-shelf" ones.  Do you have to send him a size with those, or are they standard?  If so, what size are they, would you mind measuring and sharing?  Seven, if yours are not standard, would you mind telling the size?  Thanks, you guys.  I am a bit obsessed with his stamps now.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 12, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Not seven, but I have ordered from him too. It's been a while, but if I remember correctly, you need to email him. He's very nice to do business with.
> 
> OK, I found the link.....go here https://plus.google.com/photos/100264926122452818680/albums/5575855289101655185?banner=pwa and get the numbers of the stamps you'd like, then email him, (the link for his email is on his blog page), and give him the stamp numbers, and he'll send them to you.


 

Ahhh! Thanks, navigator! I'm headed there to email him now. I'm so excited!


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2015)

Love the stamps. You do them perfectly! It's pretty amazing.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jun 12, 2015)

seven, your soaps are gorgeous, and I absolutely love the flair from the soap stamps. Lovely work!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 13, 2015)

I am in awe of your beautiful soaps and stamping skills!!


----------



## Donna (Jun 20, 2015)

Seven,  you are truly an inspiration.  I've been soaping for quite some time, but have never tried stamping.  I've ordered stamps from Omar and must say he is just wonderful to work with.  He has some lovely stamps to choose from and couldn't have been nicer.  If ever
I'm able to achieve half or what you have done, I will order more from him.


----------



## rbecca74 (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh nice


----------



## seven (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank youuuuu everyone


----------

